# CamelBak: A look inside the inventor of the hydration pack



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

Always been a huge fan and supported the innovator for over 20 years now. Terribly disappointed in my Fourteener 24 though. Fabric is falling apart at the low back area and their warranty is a giant PITA pushback. Brand loyalty no more.


----------



## CamelBak_Warranty_Team (May 12, 2016)

Hi Chris,

The warranty department at CamelBak prides itself on providing superior customer experience. We are sorry to hear your Fourteener 24 is not working properly.

We take our consumers feedback very seriously and will work with you to ensure we deliver 100% Got Your Bak service! Please download the product return form and sent the pack so we can replace it for you.

http://www.camelbak.com/en/GYB/Product-Replacement.aspx

Looking forward to assist you!

Best,

The CamelBak warranty Team


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Resilience of graphics is about the last thing I care about but it's funny they actually test for the resilience. I have a camelbak bottle in my office and much of the lettering is worn off just from my hands. The camelbak bottles on my bikes are even worse, there's almost no lettering left at all.


----------



## fc in the house (Dec 8, 2016)

Jason, they must have 20 machines there that test durability. So the graphics test is just to show the extreme lengths they go through. Kind of interesting since a lot of the test machines are custom built.


----------



## MTBmoose (Dec 31, 2003)

Love the little side pockets on the waist straps on my new Mule NV, but the pack is HEAVY! Wish they still made the Blowfish. I think I've owned 4-5 of them. Still have a couple of them is various states of disrepair and use one of them on occasion when I want something about half the weight of the Mule. Camelbak owner for going on 20 years. Won't ride without it.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm the worst CamelBak customer because I'm still using the first one I bought around 1998. However I've purchased many bite valves since.


----------



## luisberi (Jan 18, 2008)

there´s nothing like a camelbak backpack


----------

